# Reo Grand Positive Contact



## skola (17/9/15)

Hey guys, 

Querying for a bud of mine. Does anybody have any spare Reo grand positive contact posts they'd like to sell? 
I see @Oupa is out of stock. 

I'm in the Johannesburg area. 

Thanks.


----------



## Oupa (17/9/15)

Apologies @skola ... just made them back in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (17/9/15)

Oupa said:


> Apologies @skola ... just made them back in stock.


Thanks @Oupa, I'll let him know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

